
Show HN: Responsive HTML Email Templates for Developers - fonziguy
http://htmlemail.io/
======
fonziguy
Email is hard. Responsive email is even harder. Developers and startups often
need the same set of templates to send out with their service so I put these
together.

------
cyberferret
Thanks for putting this together. Been looking around for a long time for top
level email templates that have been pre-tested. Going to check this
collection out. Appreciate your hard work and putting it out there for other
devs to use.

